# The Halloween links you've been waiting for!



## rod spain

http://www.creativecorpses.com

rod spain


----------



## putrid

Here's some of mine. Mosty how-to sites

http://hauntyourhouse.hauntyourhomeproductions.com/ Haunt your home.com 
http://softlyspokenmagicspells.com/halloween/index.html Allen’s home page 
http://www.geocities.com/SunsetStrip/Alley/4888/cems.html Among the stones 
http://www.geocities.com/trampingground/ Devel’s stopping ground 
http://www.halloween-master.com/wavs/wavs.html sound files 
http://www.halloweenfonts.com/ FONTENSTEIN 
http://www.halloweencreations.com/index.htm Halloween creations.com 
http://www.hauntguide.com/ Hauntguide.com Free haunted house tips 
http://members.tripod.com/~Motomom/index-2.html Halloween party ideas 
http://lacstores.co.la.ca.us/coroner/ Skelletons in the closet 
http://www.methodzofmadness.com/ Props forum 
http://home.eol.ca/~props/recipes.html#rec2 paper mache recepies 
http://www.restin-petes.com/newpage1.htm Pharmcat cemetery pics. 
http://www3.telus.net/rooandworm/music.html Roo and Worms Halloween waves and midi’s 
http://hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/index.html Sound effects 
http://members.tripod.com/~spookmaster/skulls.html This is were I got the idea from 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Technical_Insanity/ Props forum 
http://terrorsyndicate.com/ Terror Syndicate 
http://www.halloweenfear.com/Prophowtopage.html List of links 
http://www.employees.org/~joestone/Halloween/index.htm Wicked Stone Halloween 
http://www.wildrice.com/Halloween/ Wild Rice Halloween 




“I’m an expert on all of them. Even the ones I made up. But I’m not sure they all exist.”
Pokymon


----------



## sprfly

www.vilethings.com - Great resource for prop and creature design. This guy does some amazing work!

-fly
Check out my props here


----------



## PerfessorEvil

> quote:_Originally posted by creepybob_
> 
> Ok haunter's here we go. Add your's in a post and I'll keep adding them to mine so they're all together. Of course we all know who's link is first!!
> <snip>
> </snip>
> a monster list of types from Vladhttp://www.hauntproject.com/
> <snip>


Just a quick clarification here, Vlad was actually promoting my site, www.hauntproject.com, which I do appreciate.
Thanks Vlad!

And hey, as long as I'm shamelessly self promoting, you can add your own how-to's in to the site by going to www.hauntproject.com/addproject.asp


PerfessorEvil
www.perfessorevil.com
"All's Fair in Blood and Gore"
www.HauntProject.com
"Your Visual Source for Haunting How-To's"


----------



## pandora

Sorry-I have to add one I really like:

www.ravenmanor.com


----------



## hauntfactory.com

http://www.hauntfactory.com

www.hauntfactory.com for all your graphics needs.


----------



## ravenmanor

Glad you like the site Pandora.
Thanks for the reccomendation!

Happy haunting,

David.
http://www.ravenmanor.com


----------



## hulkster

BAH, Puny Humans leave off Hulk's Halloween Site
Hulk try not to get angry, don't want to SMASH!
Hulk say nice sights - should be fun haunting Halloween!


Check out my halloween decorations and halloween webcam where you can turn the lights on and off!


----------



## Halloweiner

*You can reach mine by clicking on my signature banner. Here's the address:

http://forbiddencrypts.250free.com/ForbiddenCrypts.html

Here's some links from my web site:

http://www.geocities.com/darkhorror2001/horrordwell
http://www.afterlifeseasons.com/cemetery.htm
http://www.hauntedstudio.com/
http://www.countessbloodshalloweenhorror.com/
http://wtv-zone.com/Spider/entrance.html
http://www.hauntmasters.com/
http://www.betterhaunts.com/
http://www.houseofhorrors.com/*

<center></center>


----------

